# Misc. photos



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't had the camera out for quite some time, so I took a drive along the Guadalupe river this morning. The Egyptian geese in the last shot seem to have moved into our area in droves the last few years. I see them everywhere but this is the first chick I have seen.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice I really like the 1st one.

Griz


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Those photos are certainly l;lifting. Thanks I LIKE THEM ALL.


----------

